# Advice required in buying a portable wifi router



## hapdtop (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi I wish to buy a portable 3g wifi router with some battery back up.
Do you have any idea about this one Micromax MMX400R

Micromax Mobile : mmx400r

*i.imgur.com/yeb55.jpg

I need this for my micromax funbook

can I connect this to my pc thru a usb cable to connect to the internet

kindly give your reviews and suggestions


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ can you tell me how much does it cost?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Costs 2.7k in flipkart. And yes you can use it as both Wired and Wireless Router. 
But it doesn't support SMS and other special codes for checking any type of balance.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 14, 2012)

saawat, its there in ebay for 2500..and I am waiting for a 500 off coupon(I got one 2 wks back)

All other portable routers are >5k in price thatsy I selected this...

If you know any other router around this price range, then tell me

Or should I search for a 3g phone with wifi, that can work as a router

Huawei for 4495 Huawei E560 | Datacard | Flipkart.com

Lava pocket router with 2 usb port, but no sim slot 3163/-
 LAVA Pocket Wireless W 150 Router | Router | Flipkart.com

TP links Router w/o battery and sim slot 1840/-
TP LINK Portable 3G/3.75G Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 14, 2012)

To use LAVA and TP-Link you need to have a datacard too. Else you can't share GPRS/EDGE/3G.  
And the Huawei E560 is the same as the Micromax 400R with SMS support. But again you cant send special USSD codes like *123# for checking balance and other stuffs. So, instead I would go with the 400R here.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> To use LAVA and TP-Link you need to have a datacard too. Else you can't share GPRS/EDGE/3G.
> And the Huawei E560 is the same as the Micromax 400R with SMS support. But again you cant send special USSD codes like *123# for checking balance and other stuffs. So, instead I would go with the 400R here.



So its better to go for mmx400r rt.
Only problem is It may require a phone to check balance and to recharge, better to have a nokia dual sim mob with hot swap fn.
Is there a low cost 3g phone with wifi hot spot functionality like huawei or zte
.........................................................................................................................................
Do you have this device?(mmx400R)

If yes then is a computer required to start the sharing ie for dialing the number/setting password for the network etc. or  is there a switch to connect to the net

Can we save the edge/3g settings in this device. After editing and saving once, can I connect this with an android tab thru wifi hotspot with out a computer. will this detect the settings automatically after a sim change.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I dont have this router, but check comments in flipkart. Many say its very simple, just put any SIM and the configurations are done automatically. 
AFAIK, there's no cheap 3G phone with Hot-Swapping function. Sam might help you better in this matter.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have this 400r modem. It saves the setting in it. It connect to the network automatically on starting.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 14, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> I have this 400r modem. It saves the setting in it. It connect to the network automatically on starting.



Thanks gaurav..
Can I use this with my tab with out the help of a pc...thats what I wanted to know.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, AFAIK you can.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 15, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Thanks gaurav..
> Can I use this with my tab with out the help of a pc...thats what I wanted to know.



Yes you can manage with any browser...


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yes you can manage with any browser...



Browser??


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 15, 2012)

Its a router and router settings are always managed from a browser, they do not come with softwares and drivers. You have to go to 192.168.1.1 and it will open up the administrator page. From administrator page you can change its securtiy, connectivity and many other things.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Its a router and router settings are always managed from a browser, they do not come with softwares and drivers. You have to go to 192.168.1.1 and it will open up the administrator page. From administrator page you can change its securtiy, connectivity and many other things.



Oh is it..thanks for the help  o..o I dont see a thanks button 

just bought from indiatimes for 2300... my 1st purchase from them


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 15, 2012)

hapdtop said:


> Oh is it..thanks for the help  o..o I dont see a thanks button
> 
> just bought from indiatimes for 2300... my 1st purchase from them



It's a great deal. Pls post about your experience from indiatimes after you have recieved the router and it's my pleasure to help you.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 26, 2012)

Received the router yesterday
They shipped the order 2 days after the payment thru aramex. But they took 8 days to deliver the packet...so 10 days total

Packing was not that good needs, improvement

But I got it in a sealed pack with a tax paid bill


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all, I got this MiFi device today. Can you tell me how to get rid of the ads. mi aps ads link


----------

